# Any DC-area meet planned for this spring/summer



## riffic (Oct 31, 2002)

My bimmer and I will be returning to the US/NoVA in April, and I was wondering if any plans for a get together are in the works for the spring or summer?

If not, is anyone interested?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

riffic said:


> *My bimmer and I will be returning to the US/NoVA in April, and I was wondering if any plans for a get together are in the works for the spring or summer?
> 
> If not, is anyone interested? *


Based on the success of the little JetFest that I hosted last fall, I wouldn't mind doing it again. I know that TD had intentions of doing something similar this spring, in which case his place would probably be more accomodating to a group any larger than the one at my house last October.

Even if none of that were to happen, a lot of us D.C. 'festers end up hanging out together at the local BMWCCA events. Karting and autocrosses seem to be pretty popular.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

To clarify, JetFest and whatever we'd call the event I hope to host are tech days. While a lot of what we'd do would be hang out, talk cars and drink beer, the stated purpose is to help each other perform mods and/or maintenance on our cars.

At the autox-es and karting events, we hang out, talk cars (no beer) and race occasionally.

There aren't as many events that come along where people gather strictly to hang out. There are a few BIG gatherings every year, mostly organized by the DTMpower guys and you'll find postings every month or so on one of the boards announcing one smaller gathering or another.

They DC-area guys that post here do more of the tech day, autox, karting events and less of the go-hang-out-with-the-extreme-mod-crowd events.

But keep your eyes open and you'll see postings announcing all kinds of DC-area stuff. 

In addition to here, check out bimmerforums.com.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

That's a pretty good summary.  I guess it all depends on what you're looking for -- racing in karts, autocrossing, modding, or hanging out "car show" style. There's plenty of all of those events around here, but I'm guessing that the winter has put many of them on hold. Just keep your eyes peeled. I'm sure you'll see notices soon enough.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm going to need a place to put my new wheels on.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I'm going to need a place to put my new wheels on.  *


If I do what I'm threatening to do, I'll need a few tech days to get all sorts of random things done.    Nothing like a project car.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *If I do what I'm threatening to do, I'll need a few tech days to get all sorts of random things done.    Nothing like a project car. *


I'm now committed to doing a suspension swap on my car before the autox season. At this point, it's down to deciding between Konis and Bilsteins, and choosing a place to do the install of the front struts. I plan to do the rear shocks at our next tech fest, whenever that is.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *I'm now committed to doing a suspension swap on my car before the autox season. At this point, it's down to deciding between Konis and Bilsteins, and choosing a place to do the install of the front struts. I plan to do the rear shocks at our next tech fest, whenever that is. *


I highly recommend Konis. They are just awesome shocks, and to me the price is worth the benefits of having the adjustability. Not only are you able to make the car both bump-friendly and race-friendly, you can dial in as much damping as you want to (hopefully) arrive at an ideal setup. I would also recommend sway bars, but that's up to you.

Do the front Konis ship only as inserts (which would require some work to fit into your stock strut housings? If they ship ready to plug-n-play, we could do both ons omeone's driveway. Although it's easier with air tools.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I highly recommend Konis. They are just awesome shocks, and to me the price is worth the benefits of having the adjustability. Not only are you able to make the car both bump-friendly and race-friendly, you can dial in as much damping as you want to (hopefully) arrive at an ideal setup. I would also recommend sway bars, but that's up to you.
> 
> Do the front Konis ship only as inserts (which would require some work to fit into your stock strut housings? If they ship ready to plug-n-play, we could do both ons omeone's driveway. Although it's easier with air tools. *


They ship only as inserts, which is one of the reasons that I am considering the Bilsteins. Weirdly, the price of each is about the same, though the cost to install the Bilsteins is marginally less. The advantages and disadvantages are as follows:

Konis

Pro: Adjustability. Better ride.

Con: Rears are compress-to-adjust (unless you buy spendy TC Kline units), meaning that I will never adjust them. Fronts require cut and gut of strut housing. Some strut housings apparently require more reaming out than others. Have heard anecdotal evidence of Konis getting softer over time.

Bilsteins

Pro: Plug and play; this solution is better than having a shop hack together the cartridge and old housing, IMHO. Firm damping yields better control than Konis even on firmest setting. Might be more durable (see con, above). Different from what most people are running; I like to be different.

Con: Not adjustable. Firm damping will give harder ride than Konis; may be especially troubling in convertible.

That's it.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *They ship only as inserts, which is one of the reasons that I am considering the Bilsteins. Weirdly, the price of each is about the same, though the cost to install the Bilsteins is marginally less. The advantages and disadvantages are as follows:
> 
> Konis
> 
> ...


I was originally very much against the idea of getting Konis for our cars. The main problem was the "adjustabiliy" of the rears, which really is a complete lack of adjustability to anyone but a club racer. Like you said, TC Kline offers conversions to make them adjustable like the front strut inserts. This is the only route I would take.

I'm surprised that Kline doesn't also offer a set of front struts already prepare for installation. On my last car, the company from which I bought most of my aftermarket parts offered a full set of Konis in modified OEM struts for a price + core charge. I much prefer that to trusting some shop to do it.

The Bilsteins are definitely easier and simpler to install. I think they're a bit too firm for pleasant street driving, but that's just me.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *.....we could do both ons omeone's driveway. Although it's easier with air tools. *


I have air tools...but I'm not sure the compressor will fit in my trunk. I could put it in the Jeep but I'm not sure I want to drive that anywhere near TD


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I was originally very much against the idea of getting Konis for our cars. The main problem was the "adjustabiliy" of the rears, which really is a complete lack of adjustability to anyone but a club racer. Like you said, TC Kline offers conversions to make them adjustable like the front strut inserts. This is the only route I would take.
> 
> I'm surprised that Kline doesn't also offer a set of front struts already prepare for installation. On my last car, the company from which I bought most of my aftermarket parts offered a full set of Konis in modified OEM struts for a price + core charge. I much prefer that to trusting some shop to do it.
> 
> The Bilsteins are definitely easier and simpler to install. I think they're a bit too firm for pleasant street driving, but that's just me. *


Now that you mention it, the TC Kline site is not explicit on this point. They say "denotes insert bolted into OE housing," which I took to mean you have to bolt it in yourself, but reading it again it could mean "we've done the bolting for you." I will call them today and scope this out; their price is higher than others I've seen, so maybe this is why.

If I can get pre-assembled Konis and externally adjustable rears for a reasonable cost, that is certainly what I'll do.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *Now that you mention it, the TC Kline site is not explicit on this point. They say "denotes insert bolted into OE housing," which I took to mean you have to bolt it in yourself, but reading it again it could mean "we've done the bolting for you." I will call them today and scope this out; their price is higher than others I've seen, so maybe this is why.
> 
> If I can get pre-assembled Konis and externally adjustable rears for a reasonable cost, that is certainly what I'll do. *


Definitely give them a call and see what they offer. Unfortunately, I'm sure their package will be more expensive than the Bilsteins by a good amount. I'd estimate that a set of four TC Kline prepared Konis would go for roughly $1000.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

For what it's worth, my Konis, when set to full soft up front, are at my comfort limit for daily driving. Firm is too firm (for me) for daily driving.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If I can't burn off my pads in the next few weeks, I'm going to need to do a pad swap. ASSuming I get into the school, of course.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *If I can't burn off my pads in the next few weeks, I'm going to need to do a pad swap. ASSuming I get into the school, of course. *


I've decided not to apply for the school this time around. Too rich for my blood, the way things stand right now.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I've decided not to apply for the school this time around. Too rich for my blood, the way things stand right now. *


If I don't get into this one, I'm going to do it with a different club. NCC's prices are approximately double most others.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

So, is it time to start planning for the next tech event's date/time/location? The snow will be melted before we know it (well, we can wish anyway )


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *For what it's worth, my Konis, when set to full soft up front, are at my comfort limit for daily driving. Firm is too firm (for me) for daily driving. *


Really? I knew you thought full firm was too firm, but I didn't realize you were running full soft.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Jetfire said:


> *I've decided not to apply for the school this time around. Too rich for my blood, the way things stand right now. *


Same here. Too much other stuff going on for me to be able to justify dropping ~$600 for a weekend ($385 for the school plus tech inspection and gas and incidentals).

Maybe in a few years I'll resume doing schools. But for now, I'm going to have to limit myself to autox-es (cheaper and they only blow half a day).


----------

